# Laundry Tap Hose Connection



## mateostojic (3/10/11)

Hi Brewers,

My current source of brewing water is the outdoor tap, however my brew rig is located inside.
I have a polysulfone QD currently attached to the end of my garden hose, which i dragged inside to my brew rig. I connect the hose end to my carbon filter for brewing water into my HLT, and also use the water for cleaning. 
The laundry tap is much closer and also has hot water. Is there some kind of fitting, similar to the turbomatic, that can be used to attach a hose to the end of the laundry tap. 
The tap is not a typical laundry tap, its a kitchen style faucet as pictured.

Mate


----------



## Wimmig (3/10/11)

mateOstojic said:


> Hi Brewers,
> 
> My current source of brewing water is the outdoor tap, however my brew rig is located inside.
> I have a polysulfone QD currently attached to the end of my garden hose, which i dragged inside to my brew rig. I connect the hose end to my carbon filter for brewing water into my HLT, and also use the water for cleaning.
> ...



Is the end of that tap just a threaded bubbler fitting? They should just screw off, then a pop out mesh filter held in place by a white plastic washer will drop out. If that is the case you should be able to place any threaded unit into it.


----------



## Blackapple (3/10/11)

If the tap has a flexible hose underneath the sink, disconnect it from the fitting(turn of water at stop cock or mains) then connect a t piece and garden style tap to suit hose fittings, go to your local reece or tradelink and they should be able to help you out with the parts or perhaps another idea.
There is an attachment for a hose you can get at those asian $2 shops which fits over a standard tap, but not sure of their quality.


----------



## geoffd (3/10/11)

try unscrewing the gauze filter (the outlet bit) i can see a flat edge so I presume it is removable with a spanner, you then have a thread to work with, you could attach whatever type of fitting you want. If you're going into a water filter, then the gauze tap filter should be unnecessary?


----------



## MaltyHops (3/10/11)

Actually, the Big Green Shed has (and many other places I imagine) a
product just for his purpose - in the garden watering section - where a
replacement mesh filter is screwed which works with a standard garden
quick disconnect on a slider. Very convenient.

Can post a pix later if you can't trace this product - got one installed in
bathroom.

T.


----------



## geoffd (3/10/11)

fitting to connect tap thread to brass

s/s female to s/s male, brass female (with plumbing tape) to pushfit, I use this for immersion chiller hose.


----------



## Innes (3/10/11)

This is what I have on the end of my laundry spout. It cost about $5 from Bunnings (from the tap washer area).

It means I was used hot tap water to wash out kegs and I can run a hose out to my brewing area where I can have hot rinsing water via a trigger nozzle.

If your spout has an internal thread, you can purchase an adaptor (usually on the same shelf).


----------



## mateostojic (4/10/11)

Yup sure enough the tap filter was able to be unscrewed and now i have a female thread to work with.
I think i will pop over to a plumbing shop or Bunnilingus after work today and try and get a hose fitting to attach.

Thanks Brewers

Mate


----------



## Nick JD (4/10/11)

Are your washing machine hot & cold taps handy? Easy as to attach a hose to them...


----------



## Bribie G (4/10/11)

Bugger bugger - I bought a kit of bits for around $14 from Bunnings last year to plumb up my Reverse Osmosis system so I could run it off a garden hose, and it had just about every combination of bits in it but I only needed a couple, and tossed the rest in a brewery clean out just last week, including the bit described :angry: 
Def try the big green shed or Masters.


----------



## mateostojic (4/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> Are your washing machine hot & cold taps handy? Easy as to attach a hose to them...




Yeah that was going to be my backup plan if i cant find anything for the laundry sink tap. The thing is that the hot and cold are separate which is not ideal.


----------



## mateostojic (4/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Bugger bugger - I bought a kit of bits for around $14 from Bunnings last year to plumb up my Reverse Osmosis system so I could run it off a garden hose, and it had just about every combination of bits in it but I only needed a couple, and tossed the rest in a brewery clean out just last week, including the bit described :angry:
> Def try the big green shed or Masters.




No worries BG, the thought was there :icon_chickcheers: 

Mate


----------



## mateostojic (4/10/11)

I stopped over at Bunnings on the way home today and picked up these two fittings for a total of $10.






Works a treat. 
Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Wimmig (6/10/11)

Wachenfeld said:


> This is what I have on the end of my laundry spout. It cost about $5 from Bunnings (from the tap washer area).
> 
> It means I was used hot tap water to wash out kegs and I can run a hose out to my brewing area where I can have hot rinsing water via a trigger nozzle.
> 
> If your spout has an internal thread, you can purchase an adaptor (usually on the same shelf).



Hmm that looks handy...might stop by. Would have thought it's the kind of thing sponsors might carry. Seems of good use.


----------



## pimpsqueak (6/10/11)

mateOstojic said:


> I stopped over at Bunnings on the way home today and picked up these two fittings for a total of $10.
> 
> 
> View attachment 48840
> ...



Too right it does...


----------

